# RECLAIMED: GA: 13 year old Golden at Athens



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh god...


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh god...


Yeah - I just felt sick when I saw him listed. He so needs out of there!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor old guy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh god...


...my reaction too... I just want to go get him


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> ...my reaction too... I just want to go get him


I would, if my husband would let me.  (Except, of course, I'm in Michigan, so it would be a looooong trip!)

I'm really hoping AGA or GRRA will come through if he's not reclaimed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I sure hope his family is looking for him and gets him out of there soon


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live close enough to Athens to do the first leg of a transport.

Can anybody take him, foster him, help a rescue with his vet bills?

Poor old fellow. I hope his family is desperately looking for him and finds him. they all deserve a better end than this.


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been looking to adopt an older golden from a shelter for a little while now. I just have had litttle to no luck finding one out this way. 

Do you think anyone could help get him to me if he is not reclaimed? I am in Anniston Alabama and with work and school there is no way I can get to Athens Georgia.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

Why not call and email the shelter and ask for help in adopting him and getting him to you. Coppers-Mom said she could help with first leg.
and I was reading that a girl named Alyson is who you should email - she might be a volunteer there.

http://www.athenspets.net/?page_id=59


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mellogal,
Unfortunately there are a ton of older goldens out here.

Amy22 might be able to help and I believe AlanK is also in Ga. If you are serious, we can check further on this old guy and make sure there are no health issues other than the arthritis and then proceed to work up a transport.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Mellogal - there is a comments function on athenspets.net - why don't you post a comment that you are interested in adopting him, but need help with transportation? There have been several people posting a willingness to help with transports - maybe they can line something up for you. Just go to www.athenspets.net, and under Austin's picture and description, there will be a link to read commets - you can post comments there. You never know what can happen.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,god,poor old guy!!!!!How people can leave old sole like this one and go along with there lives?


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

I will go ahead and post in his comments section. My thing is how am I going to do the paperwork as and the adoption fee for him? 


My only other concern is how is he with smaller dogs as I currently own two Papillons that are both rescues themselves. They love everyone so I am not concerned about them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

Put a comment over there like everyone has suggested and perhaps you can ask those questions there and give your email address or phone number so someone can call you. I have a feeling that Alyson is somehow involved at the shelter-maybe a volunteer


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted a comment and email Allyson about Austin. Someone responded saying they where at the shelter today and believe Austin was reclaimed by his owners as they did not see him there.

Hopefully there is a happy ending for this boy. I am going to give the shelter a call tomorrow and find out for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

mellogal

Let us know when you find out.

There is a forum called Saving Georgia Dogs that could prob. help you out with getting Austin pulled, and part of way to you.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/search?searchterm=Athens&sort=date


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

Austin was reclaimed!!!!! Happy ending for this boy. If you guys find any other senior goldens let me know. I am still on the lookout for that perfect match.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

Thanks so much for being willing to adopt a Senior.
Have YOU checked with the Golden Ret. Rescues in AL & GA?
http://grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

Spartans Mom

Thanks for letting us know that Austin was reclaimed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh good!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

He was reclaimed, although I'm not sure it's the greatest news. Although, most anything is better than the shelter. One of the posters on SGD is a vet tech, and this her post:

*They know who owns this dog*

October 30 2009, 12:46 PM 
He is a repeat visitor as the owners have no intention of keeping him up. He deserves better. I can probably get medical info if someone pulls him. His rabies tag is from my clinic. 

Poor, sad old gentleman  At least he's not at the pound any more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan MOM

That is so sad and it sounds like it won't be long before the owner has him back at the shelter.

Did the shelter know this info before they let the owner take him back?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm only guessing here - but I'm thinking they did. The poster indicates that it's not the first time Austin has been at the shelter. But, unless there is clearly abuse or neglect, I don't think the shelter can stop the owner from reclaiming him.

Sad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I supposed the only people who could step in would be the people that know the family and the dog. I'm glad he wasn't left there. Rescue's don't always have space...


----------

